# Help please



## 44danno (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi guys in a bit of a flap here. We think we have lost the deeds to our house!
Is this a problem or can we replace them?
Thanks any info appreciate.
Regards Karl


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've never had to do it but think you can get a copy from your local fiscal office


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

No one ever receives the original of the deeds of their house - only an authenticated copy. The original is held in secure store in the local council offices and updated as ownership changes.

Slightly antiquated but still excellent and foolproof. Your lawyer can request a copy


----------



## 44danno (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks steve


----------



## 44danno (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi thank you. I think we had the original deeds, could that be a real problem?


----------

